# What happened to Richmond Knives?



## AGC8 (Feb 14, 2020)

Just came across a video on YouTube about the Richmond Laser AO 2....Googled the company...couldn't load their website. Hard to find the Laser, Addict...etc.Can't find them sold (didn't look on Ebay)...Are they no longer making knives?


----------



## ian (Feb 14, 2020)

Richmond is the house brand of the website "chef knives to go" , which is owned by Mark Richmond. They still sell a couple, I think.


----------



## inferno (Feb 14, 2020)

they were nothing special. from what i have read. often too thick. but sometimes used interesting steels from the folder world etc etc.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 14, 2020)

Renamed I believe?


----------



## AGC8 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks guys. That's right. Mark''s house brand. Forgot. Was more into kitchen knives maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## inferno (Feb 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Renamed I believe?



markmond!


----------



## Lars (Feb 14, 2020)

Clonemond?


----------



## esoo (Feb 14, 2020)

I was under the impression it was Lamsond.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 14, 2020)

Most Richmond knives were stopped being produced when Lamson filed for bankruptcy. Mark later found other makers for a couple of his knives.
It has been said that the Makoto AS Ryusein is a rebranding of the discontinued Richmond/Kurosaki Laser.


----------



## inferno (Feb 14, 2020)

what is lamson?


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 14, 2020)

inferno said:


> what is lamson?


 The oldest cutlery manufacturer in the United States.


----------



## inferno (Feb 14, 2020)

does mark own this company or did they simply produce his richmond line? never heard of it. i only know shigefusa, kato and TF. i have learned here its the only brands i need to know about.

btw is c k t g bankrupt?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2020)

Lamson is (was?) a manufacturer. Besides their own products, they would make knives for others on a contract basis. HHH used them for a line of mid-techs a few years back, but sadly they did not really understand how to grind a good profile.


----------



## inferno (Feb 14, 2020)

lol. and they made their living making knives you said? or was it a side gig?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2020)

They are (were?) an American knife maker. They made knives for 'mericans. Who largely don't cook, and don't care much about knives.... They would never be confused with a Japanese knife manufacturer. Or even old French ones. Closer to the big clunky Wusthofs.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 14, 2020)

From what I remember Mark pulled the plug due to next to no QC at Lamson. Knives regular shipped out with sh*t grinds and poor f&f. A couple of lines are rebranded Japanese knives, but most of the lines are dropped.
They're okay knives, neither particularly good or bad.


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2020)

In my experience, Togo lets the customers do the qa work. If he gets a return he usually deals with it. How many go to people that don't know they're getting a lemon?


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 14, 2020)

Well Mark has done pretty well for himself to sell crap knives with lousy customer service.


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 14, 2020)

I have picked up several Richmond knives. The heat treats have been decent. Prices (used or close out) have been great. The grinds are not thin behind the edge, definitely more rhobust than most jknives. 
I have a few at home that will be practice regrinding before I venture into stock removal.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 14, 2020)

To be fair, they were cheaper than most low-mid-range jknives (for the same steels). That was his attempt at a higher margin business, no surprise it didn't offer the best value for customers. I think CKTG gets an undeservedly bad rep, Mark communicates fairly well and will attempt to resolve customer issues so in comparison to the general retail world he's actually above average. If you compare him to the other jknife vendors... well there's a big difference. The other well known vendors generally have exceptional customer service in my opinion, but the biggest difference is they only stock knives they think are worth buying. Mark stocks anything and everything and his forum culture is "every knife is good", which is just wrong. Not all knives are created equal. I've never seen a negative review of a knife over there.

Is Mark the devil and should he be censored... no. Are there better places to buy knives... yes.


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2020)

madelinez said:


> I've never seen a negative review of a knife over there.



I have. It was up for about an hour. 

BTW, I'm not a hater, kinda Togo neutral. I helped change things so the name could be said aloud here without the asterisks. Link? Maybe some day. But not today.

From what I've seen on other forums he does seem to serve the entry level, first knife market pretty well.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Feb 14, 2020)

I think his deal is kohetsu now. My western 270 AS I ordered way back was pretty crappy. Ended up becoming a beater that constantly needs thinning. In the end you can definitely do better for $200. Haven’t ordered there sense. Just not a fan.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah Yahiko and Kohetsu are his house brands now. Once the little remaining Richmond stock dries up I doubt you'll see anymore.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 16, 2020)

Mark Richmond got going taking many of Dave Martell's ideas without his expertise. They even had version of spa hiromotos. 

Before knew better wanted to try Aeb-l steel in a vegetable cleaver. It was so bad wanted to throw it in the trash.

All the knives in the Kohetsu line are not brand. Have not checked in a while but his Kohetsu Nashiji blue#2 core stainless clad he claims are made just for him. Not true blueway on eBay used to sell them and JCK still does as blue moon series. Same knife is cheaper at JCK.


----------



## kayman67 (Feb 17, 2020)

inferno said:


> lol. and they made their living making knives you said? or was it a side gig?



I had one made by them, quite old (I think 60-70s), that was very very nice. I imagine that with time they lost people, experience and on this path sooner or later something gonna hit the fan. As far as I was able to get and use, for some reason something happened with all knife industry. You would imagine that things improved and all got better and better, but they just didn't. 
I used 1900 knives that were so well done compared to so many or maybe all regular knives today. Not the most resilient edges, but proper handling and cutting that just got lost somewhere for no good reason. I always wondered why.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 17, 2020)

I bought one of those Lamson HHH gyutos. The Aeb-l steel was good but average grind. Always liked Randy's Western handles. Hardly used it at all so sold it to a student for 100.00 at least it will get used.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 17, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> They are (were?) an American knife maker. They made knives for 'mericans. Who largely don't cook, and don't care much about knives.... They would never be confused with a Japanese knife manufacturer. Or even old French ones. Closer to the big clunky Wusthofs.


Artifex


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 17, 2020)

Western Deba?


----------



## madelinez (Feb 17, 2020)

Haha wow, I wouldn't even call that an axe.


----------



## kayman67 (Feb 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Western Deba?



Not even, I guess. This is mine, hell of a knife.


----------



## TSF415 (Feb 17, 2020)

Benuser said:


> Artifex


Easy to tell where it gets its inspiration from.


----------



## daveb (Feb 17, 2020)

Love this.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 17, 2020)

I hate to say this, but since we're bringing up history, Mark was the bigger man in many (very petty) situations, and came out on top, as he is now a millionaire. Probably one of the very limited few to accomplish that in the knife world, let alone kitchen knives.

Kudos to that.

That being said he has less and less known brands, and seems to focus on bringing new affordable brands to the masses. Slaps colorful handles on them by the dozens, and out they go. Living up to the name...


----------



## Lars (Feb 17, 2020)

He was a petty bastard and deserves no credit.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 17, 2020)

Evidently Mark had the better business model and plan considering his success. Dave fell on his face and blamed it on everything but his own faults and lack of innovation.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 17, 2020)

Pouring another drink...


----------



## madelinez (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## bkultra (Feb 17, 2020)

For the record I've been neutral in this since the beginning. I know there are a few of us that go back to the origins of this dispute. If one side is aloud to speak, expect the other side to respond. 

If ITK doesn't ring a bell please stand clear.

Yes I'm drunk and don't feel like breaking up another fight.


----------



## Lars (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m tipsy and don’t feel like starting one..!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 17, 2020)

Lars said:


> He was a petty bastard and deserves no credit.



I'll second this...sold crap w no qc and called it wabi sabi. I remember when he told everyone that he was going to carry Shigs...then said he changed his mind because they lacked quality, lol. Good salesman (think used cars) w no morals and ****** products he wouldn't stand behind. Successful, yes...piece of ****, hell yes.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2020)

We all vote with our wallets.

I have not bought anything from CK2G since before the forums blew up due to some of his business practices. His customer service did seem decent enough, although it was uneven at times (this was 5 or so years ago; no clue about now). I've never had any interest in his branded knives.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 17, 2020)

Middle of the road products have made many millionaires. Nothing new. Esp. these days. 

Hitting the right market. Makes you appreciate the venders who carry great knives or your favorite custom maker. 

Most here know more about the web than me. Quite a few students have asked me about knives on CKTG . Makes you think when searching for quality chef knives a a site like CKTG is front and center while my favorites like JKI and Aframes you have to search specific. How do you get your web site first page of Google.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 17, 2020)

SEO... Search engine optimization


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> Evidently Mark had the better business model and plan considering his success. Dave fell on his face and blamed it on everything but his own faults and lack of innovation.




Why do you have to bring me into this?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 17, 2020)

bkultra said:


> SEO... Search engine optimization



Probably also helps having 2 forums on a different domain mentioning the site also. Which I guess is SEO also.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 18, 2020)

How many have actually experienced bad service, poor quality or any general negative experiences, and how many are just regurgitating the same BS dredged up from years ago? The worst part of the divide wasn't the team captains, it was the bandwagoneers; of which, the smear campaign clearly hasn't worked as the infamous retailer outsells pretty much all others combined.

I have been around since before ITK. I stopped hanging around for years because it became sickening. I did not and still do not appreciate ever being told I have to choose a side.

Many of you claim drinking for your rants; well this is pure raw doggin' sobriety for you.

And as in any divorce, the real losers are the children. These communities have never been close to the same.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 18, 2020)

It seems as if they have positioned themselves to be in that eye candy, entry level, first time or new to Jknife buyers category. A gateway from Miyabi or Shun. 

I'm pretty sure most here are a bit beyond that. So, why do we even worry about them? Who cares?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 18, 2020)

I picked my direction. Already let go of this stuff years ago for the most part. KKF exists today because of incidents that occurred like 9 years ago. In a way, it is a blessing that stuff happened, this KKF community was shaped by exclusivity and free thought. Which makes it both beneficial and sometimes detrimental. Wouldn’t have it any other way.

Dave Martell’s career and work is truly inspiring. All greatness breeds haters.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 18, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> Well Mark has done pretty well for himself to sell crap knives with lousy customer service.


Macdonald’s and Walmart also do really well. Look I’m not bashing him here, you’re quite right.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 18, 2020)

I think Dave has serviced himself well by being a voice of knowledge and wisdom. I like this Dave.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 18, 2020)

NO ChoP! said:


> Many of you claim drinking for your rants; well this is pure raw doggin' sobriety for you.



Certainly not my intent to claim you did go back to ITK, sorry if it was taken that way. The statement was made towards the general population in hopes that people who weren't there for the original fallout wouldn't join in the ongoing argument.

Also wasn't blaming my drinking for any ranting simply implying I didn't have the energy to try to break up yet another fight.


----------



## dafox (Feb 18, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Certainly not my intent to claim you did go back to ITK, sorry if it was taken that way. The statement was made towards the general population in hopes that people who weren't there for the original fallout wouldn't join in the ongoing argument.
> 
> Also wasn't blaming my drinking for any ranting simply implying I didn't have the energy to try to break up yet another fight.


What is ITK?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 18, 2020)

No worries.

Let's get back on topic.

Richmond knives sucked. No one on this forum should give a crap about them, as we should and do have much more discernable tastes.

How about we talk about some house brands that are done well? Kagayaki?

And ITK is "in the kitchen", an original subforum of yesteryears.


----------



## dafox (Feb 18, 2020)

NO ChoP! said:


> No worries.
> 
> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> ...


A sub forum of KKF?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 18, 2020)

No Knife forums, long gone


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 18, 2020)

NO ChoP! said:


> No worries.
> 
> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> ...



Gesshin! Syousin! Tesshu!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 18, 2020)

CKTG sells a lot of different lines, not all of them are crap. I pick and chose from a lot of different web venders but I have never bought anything from CKTG that wasn't worth what I paid for it. Mark once tried to hire me but he didn't like my salary requirements. I don't hold that again him, business is business. At least one of the well loved venders on this forum insulted me with his posts. I do hold that again him and it has cost him business over the years.


----------



## nakneker (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow, seems like the drama ran deep and the scars haven’t healed even after many years. 

I like it here, I’ve had a lot of help from many of the members and I appreciate that. I’ve done business with Dave M and couldn’t be happier, the spa treatment on my Hiromoto was top shelf, five stars all the way.

I’ve done business with CKTG too. Experienced great customer service and landed a some nice Konos. Zero complaints.

Reading this thread makes me glad I missed all the BS and found the forums at a later date. I wish the best to both parties and continued success. Cheers.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 18, 2020)

The scars have healed. It’s a very vocal but very very small minority that still seem to have something to say about it.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 18, 2020)

I wasn't around for any of that drama. My opinion on them (CKTG) is, it depends on what you're buying. If they are selling a brand with reliable quality, regardless of retailer, then that's what you'll get from them. Where it gets a bit iffy/shady is the cheap, unknown stuff. You may get a gem in the rough, you may get a dud. And their house brand(s).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 18, 2020)

Would agree that CKTG has some very good Japanese made knives. 
He learned taking any new flavor of the month steel with crappy grinds did not work. Esp. since he put his name on them. 

Japanese knives have some good bang for the buck blades that work well. He saw the advantage and took it. 

The average person searching for a good knife is clueless. You find a bunch of Damascus with poor geometry and grinds.

10 best chef knife list are a joke 

TV chefs put out their own knife sets more junk to keep them cheap volume makes them money.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 18, 2020)

Never bought in the US because of shipping and taxes, but followed the first Togo-forum. Shocked by Mark's cynicism: advising a standard Misono to a left-hander, or suggesting to put a symmetric edge on it.


----------



## tkern (Feb 19, 2020)

bkultra said:


> No Knife forums, long gone


Sometimes I miss the swanky sword emblem next to my name.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 19, 2020)

After it went dormant, my collection thread views went through the roof. It was in the tens of thousands, haha! Why cant I have that kind of clout when it matters? lol


----------



## spyken (Feb 20, 2020)

I thought Mark was an industry go-to? I must have been naive. Where's a reliable online shop these days?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 20, 2020)

For Japanese knives in the US, JKI (Japanese Knife Imports) is highly recommended. And Korin in NYC is probably the biggest, although many wait an buy during their annual or semi-annual sale. Carbon Knife Company and Home Butcher are coming up strong, although you'll see a lot of US makers there. Epicurean Edge is out on the west coast; they don't get mentioned much here, but they become very popular during their Black Friday sale.

But really, there is almost no reason to go anywhere else other than JKI if you want to by j-knives in the US.


----------



## vicv (Feb 20, 2020)

I would add JCK. Koki has amazing customer service and good products at fair prices with cheap shipping. Buying a knife from him costs me $9 shipping and it's to my house in under 4 days from Japan to Canada. Buying from an American vendor would be $40+ shipping and take a couple weeks. How that works I have no idea but it prevents me from doing any business with an American vendor


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 20, 2020)

I have no problem with Mark. Anything that happened, happened long before I joined the knife community. I can’t the the full story from anyone I have asked. 

I have worked with Evan at StrataPortland, I know him from IG and here from the days before he opens his shop.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 20, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> For Japanese knives in the US, JKI (Japanese Knife Imports) is highly recommended. And Korin in NYC is probably the biggest, although many wait an buy during their annual or semi-annual sale. Carbon Knife Company and Home Butcher are coming up strong, although you'll see a lot of US makers there. Epicurean Edge is out on the west coast; they don't get mentioned much here, but they become very popular during their Black Friday sale.
> 
> But really, there is almost no reason to go anywhere else other than JKI if you want to by j-knives in the US.



Can't forget about Knives and Stones. Check out Instagram, Jon and James took a picture together


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 20, 2020)

All of the above I can see how JCK would be a good option on shipping didn't know cost that much more for Canada. 

Throw in A Frames a small in house operation with quality Japan knives.


----------



## Michi (Feb 20, 2020)

Bernal Cutlery has a good selection as well.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 20, 2020)

ProTooling as well


----------



## Tim Rowland (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow.........Never knew of any (long time ago in a far away land) type of disputes regarding Mark and others.

I can only comment that I have bought multiple times from Mark (CKTG) over the last 4 or 5 years and have always gotten exactly what I ordered at a fair price....I researched what I was buying 1st and knew what I was getting so expected nothing more or less.
I have only had 1 hiccup with an order out of over a dozen, and it was quickly and professionally resolved.
I think his site offers as others have stated a wide variety of makers and lines and have plenty of options for people converting over to J-knives at a descent price point.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 21, 2020)

I have purchased several knives from CKTG but more importantly, I used that forum to learn about Japanese knives after going to the Japan Woodworker's retail store closing where they had a lot of nice Japanese knives being demonstrated. I knew nothing about Jknives at the time so I did a search online to learn more and found cktg and kkf where I asked a lot of nob questions and started replacing my German knives one by one (and then some more). I've never had a bad experience at CKTG or other retail places like JKI, JNS, Tosho (where I bought my first Knife) or at any of the direct purchases from several knife makers.

I do want to acknowledge the massive amount of great information I've gathered on these forums in finding some very great kitchen tools!


----------



## TSF415 (Feb 21, 2020)

I think this post is about Richmond knives. 

I don’t care about whether someone is pro or anti cktg. Save that for the popcorn recipe thread. 

my Richmond artifex is atrocious. So bad that it made me actually dive into this forum and do some research to find a good knife.


----------



## Matus (Feb 21, 2020)

I would also appreciate if this thread would concentrate more on the original question and less on everything else.


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> I think this post is about Richmond knives.



Ha! It stayed on topic longer than I thought it would. A "normal" thread stays on for the first dozen posts before it gets to tangent junction. 

Now whats the consensus on Moritaka?


----------



## Michi (Feb 21, 2020)

daveb said:


> Now whats the consensus on Moritaka?


Nice try!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 21, 2020)

[QUOTE="daveb, post: 675060, member: 1377]
Now whats the consensus on Moritaka?[/QUOTE]

Is Moritaka better than TF?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 21, 2020)

Moritaka quality control has greatly improved since Mazaki starting making them.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 21, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> ...my Richmond artifex is atrocious. So bad that it made me actually dive into this forum and do some research to find a good knife.


It cost $65 what did you expect...a Shig.


----------



## ian (Feb 21, 2020)

Y'all! I just found out that Mazaki makes a premium line with special kanji! It's called his _Mazaki _line. I've been buying the OEM work that he does for Mizushigeheijiwatayamakedatoshi all this time and I could have been getting it with his own branding. DUMB!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 22, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> It cost $65 what did you expect...a Shig.



A really junk knife is just that 65.00 down the drain. Years ago the Richmond knife I ordered gave it to a co-worker. So much crap is made these days huge ratio of junk is sold compared to the knives we are used to. To make my point bought a Hamilton Beach 4 slice toaster at Costco some years back. It never toasted even & one side quit working after six months. After nine months two elements quit working threw it in the trash. Paid 39.00. Thought if paid more could get a better toaster. Paid 70.00 for my second try It lasted over a year. Toasted only half the bread would flip it over to toast other half. After a year a element went by out completely. Threw it in the trash. 

Being a stupid twice checked EBay for vintage toaster. Paid 15.00 & 27.00 shipping. It was a gamble got a 1960 4slice toaster. I was selective had picture of the element glowing red. 

Two years perfect toast be every time.

I could go on but be won't bore you. In my 70's remember when products were over engineered & lasted for many decades. On Amazon read the one star reviews if I had done that would not wasted 70.00 second time.


----------



## TSF415 (Feb 22, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> It cost $65 what did you expect...a Shig.



No but I expected a decent knife. Misono aus8’s a few dollars more. Tojiros too. I thought it was supposed to be a knife with low end parts but made well. I was wrong. I’m not mad about it, just want to put this on the forum so when some newbie reads this he’ll pay $20 more and get a decent knife.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 22, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> A really junk knife is just that 65.00 down the drain. Years ago the Richmond knife I ordered gave it to a co-worker. So much crap is made these days huge ratio of junk is sold compared to the knives we are used to. To make my point bought a Hamilton Beach 4 slice toaster at Costco some years back. It never toasted even & one side quit working after six months. After nine months two elements quit working threw it in the trash. Paid 39.00. Thought if paid more could get a better toaster. Paid 70.00 for my second try It lasted over a year. Toasted only half the bread would flip it over to toast other half. After a year a element went by out completely. Threw it in the trash.
> 
> Being a stupid twice checked EBay for vintage toaster. Paid 15.00 & 27.00 shipping. It was a gamble got a 1960 4slice toaster. I was selective had picture of the element glowing red.
> 
> ...


Isnt this exactly why most of us love our knives?


----------



## adam92 (Feb 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Gesshin! Syousin! Tesshu!


Loved mine Tesshu


----------



## adam92 (Feb 22, 2020)

vicv said:


> I would add JCK. Koki has amazing customer service and good products at fair prices with cheap shipping. Buying a knife from him costs me $9 shipping and it's to my house in under 4 days from Japan to Canada. Buying from an American vendor would be $40+ shipping and take a couple weeks. How that works I have no idea but it prevents me from doing any business with an American vendor


+1 For Koki, good to deal with it.

But Unfortunately his website increase price for most of the knife more than 20%.

I'm lucky 3 years ago buy few knives from him.

If I'm in Us I'll definitely deal with Jon, But the International shipping is my mainly concern as i haved to counting every penny i spend. Need fund for wedding, girlfriend checking my bills


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 22, 2020)

adam92 said:


> +1 For Koki, good to deal with it.
> 
> But Unfortunately his website increase price for most of the knife more than 20%.
> 
> ...



Better cool it with knives for a while . At least till after the wedding.

JCK had a sale recently . Like when he has sale on sayas. 

Along lines of Misono the Kanetsugu Pro M better. Very thin grind and comfortable handle. That and Blue Moon are are good bang for the buck blades at JCK.


----------



## parbaked (Feb 22, 2020)

adam92 said:


> Need fund for wedding, girlfriend checking my bills



Lose the girlfriend after you get married...much cheaper that way!


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 22, 2020)

Ya'll joke, but didn't Mark have Mazaki do some OEM stuff (not under the Richmond name) before Mazaki became _Mazaki_?


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2020)

Wouldn't know... Damn I don't get the Mazaki thing at all.

I do buy Togo's knockoff of the Kunz spoons. I go elsewhere for knives and stuff but a $6 spoon is better than a $12 spoon.


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> Wouldn't know... Damn I don't get the Mazaki thing at all.
> 
> I do buy Togo's knockoff of the Kunz spoons. I go elsewhere for knives and stuff but a $6 spoon is better than a $12 spoon.



Wanna give my 210mm a ride?


----------



## ian (Feb 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> Wouldn't know... Damn I don't get the Mazaki thing at all.
> 
> I do buy Togo's knockoff of the Kunz spoons. I go elsewhere for knives and stuff but a $6 spoon is better than a $12 spoon.



You know, for months I thought you were referring to some vendor I’d never heard of whose given name was “Togo”.


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Wanna give my 210mm a ride?



Thanks but no. I've got two data points. Both were meh. And both were carbon. I can do carbon but it has to be pretty spectacular.


----------



## TSF415 (Feb 22, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll joke, but didn't Mark have Mazaki do some OEM stuff (not under the Richmond name) before Mazaki became _Mazaki_?


Mazaki or Kurosaki?


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 22, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Mazaki or Kurosaki?


.
Mazaki under Yahiko brand


----------



## TSF415 (Feb 22, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> .
> Mazaki under Yahiko brand


That’s pretty cool. Had no clue


----------



## Kristoffer (Feb 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> Thanks but no. I've got two data points. Both were meh. And both were carbon. I can do carbon but it has to be pretty spectacular.


 
I’m sorry, but how do you manage to answer that with a straight face. Teach me Master!


----------



## adam92 (Feb 22, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Lose the girlfriend after you get married...much cheaper that way!





Keith Sinclair said:


> Better cool it with knives for a while . At least till after the wedding.
> 
> JCK had a sale recently . Like when he has sale on sayas.
> 
> Along lines of Misono the Kanetsugu Pro M better. Very thin grind and comfortable handle. That and Blue Moon are are good bang for the buck blades at JCK.



NONONO! No more knives for now.
I told myself i had enough knife,(At least now is)XDXD.

Now is JNAT time

You're right, Better cool it for a while,


----------



## labor of love (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m right there with you. I pretty much killed my 2020 bucket list in 2 monthes. Time to calm down on knife purchases.


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2020)

Kristoffer said:


> I’m sorry, but how do you manage to answer that with a straight face. Teach me Master!



Easy day. My carbon gyutu include a Haburn, Wat KU, Marko, and maybe one or two others. Carbon is a pia and it's gotta earn it's keep. I could keep trying Mazaki and maybe one would resonate. Or I could quit on them and go for the knives I'm more likely to like. Life is too short .


----------



## Xenif (Feb 22, 2020)

adam92 said:


> NONONO! No more knives for now.
> I told myself i had enough knife,(At least now is)XDXD.
> 
> Now is JNAT time
> ...


Heres the secret man, you go and bid on the crappiest cheapest stones you can find. Show her how cheap they are. Secretly buy expensive stones, with a seperate account, make sure you have hidden a spreadsheet somewhere with the real cost incase you expire (maybe with your will and lawyer)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m right there with you. I pretty killed my 2020 bucket list in 2 monthes. Time to calm down on knife purchases.


Did you get your TF?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 22, 2020)

Next week. It’s gonna be a very THIN TF mab.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Next week. It’s gonna be a very THIN TF mab.



Hopefully with no righty bias.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Hopefully with no righty bias.


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 72084



From now on I'll buy all your knives and you'll buy mine. Deal ?


----------



## McMan (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 72084


That's a whole lotta righty right there...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 72084


oooh 
yep you got a thin one


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> From now on I'll buy all your knives and you'll buy mine. Deal ?



I get first dibs when LoL buys a knife then tires of it and casts it aside like yesterday's takeout.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 22, 2020)

McMan said:


> That's a whole lotta righty right there...


Is it? Might have to get a some more photos of it before I purchase it.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 22, 2020)

The photo is taken from a slight left angle making right side appear straighter than it probably is.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Is it? Might have to get a some more photos of it before I purchase it.


Get clearer pics. Looks more right biased in that one


----------



## McMan (Feb 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Is it? Might have to get a some more photos of it before I purchase it.


This is what I'm seeing... a flatter right side plus an edge apex that's closer to the right than left (using right and left here in reference to the pic and not the actual side of the knife). Barmoley's right, too, that perspective probably exaggerates this a tad--still looks riiiiighty though.


----------



## Kristoffer (Feb 23, 2020)

daveb said:


> Easy day. My carbon gyutu include a Haburn, Wat KU, Marko, and maybe one or two others. Carbon is a pia and it's gotta earn it's keep. I could keep trying Mazaki and maybe one would resonate. Or I could quit on them and go for the knives I'm more likely to like. Life is too short .



I’m sorry, with that sort of competition I can understand that Mazaki has a hard time making a place in the rotation. 

My comment was actually far more childish than that, and written in what I understand was not entirely correct English (in regards to @CiderBear s comment about “test driving a 210”). 

My apologies, no offence intended to any party.


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2020)

No taken. No worries.

It is a bit odd that every Yoshikane I've ever picked up, I liked and it fit me like it was made for me. And I can't find anything to like about Mazaki.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 23, 2020)

That's so thin I don't think you would notice any bias.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 23, 2020)

daveb said:


> No taken. No worries.
> 
> It is a bit odd that every Yoshikane I've ever picked up, I liked and it fit me like it was made for me. And I can't find anything to like about Mazaki.


Damn, is Mazaki making Yoshikane too, that guy is just everywhere. 



I kid, I kid

On a slightly more serious note, I tried 2 different generations of Mazaki and even though I thought one of the later ones from cleacut was a good knife it just didn't speak to me somehow. All the dimensions were right and the balance and everything and yet something didn't fit, not sure what really. Very odd when this happens.


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 23, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Damn, is Mazaki making Yoshikane too, that guy is just everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He actually used to work at Yoshikane, according to the most reliable source ever https://www.reddit.com/r/chefknives/comments/eso7tq/comment/ffd46fv


----------

